# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  تشنجات الرحم وإلتهاب المسالك البولية خلال الحمل

## mohamed73

فترة الحمل من اصعب الفترات التي تمر على  المرأة فتصاب بأعراض كثيرة مؤلمة وتكون هذه الاعراض نتيجة لحدوث مجموعة من  التغيرات في الهرمونات خلال فترة الحمل تكون مصاحبه لنمو الجنين في  الرحم،اما مقال اليوم فهو سوف يتناول احدى الاعراض التي تتعرض لها اغلبية  الحوامل وهي تشنجات الحمل ولكن ماهي تشنجات الحمل وماهي اسباب حدوثها وهل  هي امر خطير يتطلب استشارة الطبيب ام امر طبيعي ؟! وماهي علاقة الحمل  بالتهابات المسالك البولية تابع السطور القادمة وتعرف على كل ذلك ..*أولا: ماهي تشنجات الحمل ..* هي  عبارة عن ألم ووجع مفاجئ يشبه كثيرا وجع شد العضلات الذي يصيب الانسان في  بعض الاوقات او تلك التشنجات التي تصاحب الدورة الشهرية عند النساء في  الرحم فهي اكثر تشابه ولكن هنا يكون أشد ألم ولا يطول كثيرا فسرعان ما يذهب  تأثيره ، ليس له مكان محدد للحدوث فاحيانا يحدث في الساقين او في الرحم او  في اي مكان في جسم المرأة ولكن يعتبر احدى الاعراض المزعجة خاصة اذا حدث  لاكثر من مرة فيكون الامر مؤلم، ينشغل بال المرأة كثيرا عندا تحدث هذه  التشنجات في الرحم فتعيش حالة من القلق حيث تعتقد ان جنينها لديه مشكلة ما  او من الممكن ان يكون في خطر وتفتقده ولكن اجمع الاطباء على ان تشنجات  الرحم خلال فترة الحمل امر طبيعي وغير مقلق نهائيا الا اذا كانت اوجاع هذه  التشنجات شديدة فوق احتمال المرأة فهنا يجب التوجه الى الطبيب المختص وعرض  الامر عليه في الحال.*ثانيا:  اسباب تشنجات الحمل ..* تشنجات  الرحم اثناء فترة الحمل امر طبيعي جدا فهي تنتج عن تغيرات الرحم حيث ان  الرحم وبالاخص جدار الرحم هنا يحاول ان يتسع لكي يسعى حجم الجنين ويقوم  باحتوائه الذي يتخذ طور من النمو خلال اشهر الحمل خاصة لان الغذاء ينتقل  عبر المشيمة الى الرحم وكذلك الدم وكل هذا يجعل الرحم يدخل في حالة من  التقلصات مصاحبه بتشنجات احيانا تكون مؤلمة جيدا. *ثالثا: هل تشنجات الرحم اثناء الحمل امر خطير يستدعى استشارة الطبيب ..* تشنجات  الرحم اثناء فترة الحمل امر طبيعي وغير مقلق ولكن دائما نؤكد على انه كل  شئ مفيد او غير ضار يتحول الى امر ضار وتنقلب الفوائد الى اضرار اذا حدث  افراط به و وكذلك التشنجات فهي تكون غير ضارة اذا كانت تاتي على فترات  واوجاعها محتلمة ولكن اذا تحول الامر الى امر مزعج يحدث بشكل متكرر ومصاحب  باوجاع مؤلمة وحادة بجانب بعض الافرازات المهبلية او نزول بعض قطرات الدم  يجب على الفور التوجه الى الطبيب واستشارته والتعرف على الاسباب. *رابعا: مالعلاقة بين التهاب المسالك البولية و الحمل ..* اصابة  المرأة بالبواسير اثناء فترة الحمل او بعد الحمل امر طبيعي ولكن لا تقومي  بالخلط بين التهابات المسالك البولية و البواسير فالتهابات المسالك البولية  لا تاتي مع الحمل ولا يوجد علاقة بينهم الا في حالة نادرة جدا وتكون نتيجة  لحدوث تغيرات في الحموضة في الجسم اثناء فترة الحمل ولكن هذا الامر غير  شائع لذلك لا يوجد اي علاقة بين التهاب المسالك البولية والحمل واذا شعرتي  بذلك يجب استشارة الطبيب على الفور .*خامسا: هل يوجد علاقة بين تشنجات الحمل ودم حصول المرأة الحامل على قسط كافي من الراحة ..* احيانا  يرجع اصابة المرأة خلال فترة الحمل بحالة من التشنجات الى اسباب كثيرة  منها ان تكون الام دائما لا تقوم بأخذ قسط كافي من الراحة والاسترخاء وتقوم  باعمال منزلية كثيرة ومرهقة طوال اليوم، لذلك يجب على المرأة الاهتمام  بصحتها كثيرا.

----------

